# Ray Barkalow from First Rays Orchids



## L I Jane (Oct 15, 2014)

Just wanted to say that after many years of 'seeing him' on various orchid sites,I had the pleasure of meeting him in person as he came on the 13th to talk at our small society.It was great!!! He has been so patient with me asking a lot of questions--the old mind is going!! Mine that is!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes. It's always fun to meet forum members and vendors at events around the country.


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2014)

Ray came out to columbus OH a few years ago to speak at our OS, it was a memorable talk! There are still all kinds of factoids from that talk in my head to this day!


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 16, 2014)

L I Jane said:


> Just wanted to say that after many years of 'seeing him' on various orchid sites,I had the pleasure of meeting him in person as he came on the 13th to talk at our small society.It was great!!! He has been so patient with me asking a lot of questions--the old mind is going!! Mine that is!



So what did you get?oke:


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 16, 2014)

Haha Marcus! I guess you know me pretty well.How was your birthday? Get any new plants?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 16, 2014)

He seems like an @$$hole. Okay, not really, I'm just giving you guys a hard time. LOL Yes, he's pretty nice, and definitely a valued member of the orchid growing community.


----------



## Ray (Oct 16, 2014)

But I can be an a-hole! Just push me.

Thank you all. I actually think those engagements are more fun for me, as I get to meet all kinds of folks, many of whom I've known online, or read their articles, and I'm usually quite in awe of them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2014)

That is reciprocal!


----------



## Ray (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you, Dot. Although I have a hard time grasping that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2014)

That's good. Stay innocent!


----------



## Ray (Oct 20, 2014)

Innocent!?!?!? That boat sailed a long time ago.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2014)

Not that kind of innocent....


----------

